# Spider id



## rubberbandman3291 (Feb 10, 2010)

This neat guy was found earlier today at my girlfriend's house. To my understanding it is called a garden spider, but that seems to vague. Anyone know this spiders full name? Thanks










Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## OrangeTyrant (May 12, 2011)

Hard to tell from the picture for sure, but it looks like some sort of Araeniidae - the orbweavers. Perhaps Araneus gemmoides! The "cat faced spider" if you're googling.


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

Araneus cavaticus..... 

This seems to be a good year for them. 

Ed


----------



## Ilovebugs (Jul 28, 2012)

It looks like the european garden spider (Araneus diadematus). They are harmless to humans due to not being easily provoked. They build large orbed webs and are around the US.


----------



## Hatmehit (Jul 9, 2012)

Harmless, we have them all around our house, but don't try to handle it either. Their bite does hurt.


----------

